# Regret shaving



## GizmoMom (Jun 28, 2015)

So today I thought it would be a good idea to get my baby boy shaved because his hair grows so fast and I wanted to save on grooming bills..what a big mistake..once he got home he started acting weird..won't walk and keeps sitting down..rubbing his body all over my bed,carpet,couch and seems so frustrated..and...he was finally perfectly housetrained but decided to pee on my bed lol..maybe that was to tell me he is unhappy..is there anything i could do for him? Would he feel better if I bought him clothes? or is there something i can put on his body like baby lotion? Now I know never to shave him again!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Getting a Maltese means you won't be saving in grooming bills, they need extensive grooming. Sorry to hear he's not feeling great, I don't think there's anything you can do but wait for the hair to grow back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A regret is always a good lesson learned. 
I would say put some clothes on him ---something really soft---he may not like them if he hasn't worn them before depending on his age, but it is worth a try. The air may feel funny on his skin. 
Personally I don't like the look of a shaved maltese---but that is just my personal preference. I love it that they have hair---that is part of their character to me. I don't mind a shorter cut at all (just not shaved), but the face needs to be a maltese face.
One way I have been able to save is by doing the cutting & grooming myself. If that doesn't work for you, then maybe trade another favor to someone who is comfortable with grooming for you. Be creative & I am sure you will come up with some good ideas.
Give your pup some extra cuddles--he may need some reassurance!:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dominic said:


> Getting a Maltese means you won't be saving in grooming bills, they need extensive grooming. Sorry to hear he's not feeling great, I don't think there's anything you can do but wait for the hair to grow back.


I agree. Even a puppy cut needs regular grooming. Their ears, nails need trimmed, and footpads need clipped. I'd put a t shirt on him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The shaving is going to feel strange for him until it grows back to about an inch or so. If you've ever had a body part shaved for surgery, you know how that feels. Imagine your entire body feeling that way.

With a Maltese, shaving is only for cases of extreme matting. You are better off learning to groom yourself or going with a short puppy cut that can grow out 6-8 weeks between cuts. Keep in mind you then have to comb and brush daily to prevent mats, and give a bath every one to two weeks. My girls get a haircut every month at the groomer and a bath from me 1-2 times between cuts.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I agree, shaving doesn't really save on grooming bills. It just makes it much easier to comb.
Your pup might be a bit itchy all over from the shave. Hopefully he'll be back to normal soon. The only thing you can do now is just wait.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray acted really weird the first time I gave him a short haircut, not shaved but about 3/4 inch. I put a sweater on him and he seemed much more relaxed. He wore a sweater for a month.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I agree he could be very 'itchy' from a shave, is it down to the skin or stubble? Caution about letting him get 'sun' at this time, sounds like his has little to no protection covering his skin. Don't loose heart though because good thing about hair --it grows back! This isn't permanent. _*I'm not sure*_ if aloe vera might be OK or not, _*perhaps someone else here might be able to tell you if it is_?? Be careful about putting anything on his skin because it could actually make it worse & irritate it more or cause an allergic reaction. I have misplaced my book that tells what is safe to put on the skin of a dog, if I find my book I'll report back. I hope he becomes more comfortable soon.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Sometimes a close shave around their bottom can be a bit irritating for them. It might be a bit breezy too, and leave him feeling vulnerable. 

If you've ever shaved your legs and then slipped beneath some clean sheets on your bed then you know how wonderful that can feel and you just want to run your legs against those sheets because it feels so silky. He may not be in any discomfort when he's rubbing against everything. It might just be a new feeling for him and his skin could just feel hypersensitive. I'd get him a sweater if it makes him feel more secure. 

If you think that he is feeling itchy though, maybe a rinse in the sink with some conditioner might help to wash away any left over little hairs that might not have fallen away with the grooming and are now poking him. ( like when you get a hair cut and can feel a bit itchy around the neck if any hairs weren't brushed off )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Sometimes a close shave around their bottom can be a bit irritating for them. It might be a bit breezy too, and leave him feeling vulnerable.
> 
> If you've ever shaved your legs and then slipped beneath some clean sheets on your bed then you know how wonderful that can feel and you just want to run your legs against those sheets because it feels so silky. He may not be in any discomfort when he's rubbing against everything. It might just be a new feeling for him and his skin could just feel hypersensitive. I'd get him a sweater if it makes him feel more secure.
> 
> If you think that he is feeling itchy though, maybe a rinse in the sink with some conditioner might help to wash away any left over little hairs that might not have fallen away with the grooming and are now poking him. ( like when you get a hair cut and can feel a bit itchy around the neck if any hairs weren't brushed off )


 

good post


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Matilda's mommy said:


> good post


Yes that was a good post. I was glad when we got Gigi that they did leave some fur on her but these pink spots where they shaved her so close I just can't wait for her fur to grow back. That's the good thing, it will always grow back.

I think a sweater might help her also.


----------



## GizmoMom (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for your replies, I bought him a sweater today..don't think he really likes it either lol..his hair is not totally skin shaved..but very short..I think he is freaking out about his tail touching him more than anything because his tail is pretty curly and keeps touching his back haha..hopefully he will get better in a few weeks, his hair grows pretty fast


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

GizmoMom said:


> Thank you for your replies, I bought him a sweater today..don't think he really likes it either lol..his hair is not totally skin shaved..but very short..I think he is freaking out about his tail touching him more than anything because his tail is pretty curly and keeps touching his back haha..hopefully he will get better in a few weeks, his hair grows pretty fast


lol. Your pup sounds adorable! :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

You may want to check you baby for any signs of clipper burn. Even if your baby doesn't have a visible clipper marking ~~ sometimes a clipper can irritate the skin if you go short for the first time. The shampoo products can also possible be the cause of irritation. I would suggest not putting a scratchy sweater on your baby , as the irritated skin could become even more sensitive and 'ITCHY' with the sweater. Maybe a nice soft cotton shirt would be better or no clothes until the skin can get used to the short cut. 

Hopefully your baby is just getting used to the shorter hair and is back to normal already!


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

the rubbing on his bed, couch, etc sounds normal. Lily does that after she is bathed or groomed. They are just getting their homes scent back on them. 

Get him a light sweater, he may be chilly.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Well the shorter you get them cut, yes the longer you can wait to take them in, but as the hair grows it is still best to brush regularly  

I recommend learning to do it yourself. It does sound like he's not comfortable, you might try one shirt just to see how he does. My Tucker likes wearing clothes but my Rocky will stand rock still and look like he's going to tip over  and then pretends he can't move.

I like to keep my boys short on the body most of the year-and Tucker especially does tend to stop and sit quite a bit just after he's been clipped. The the bitter cold winters that Iowa has though, we are looking forward to having some fluffy puppies again!! They are so great to snuggle!


----------

